# Library Spotlight - Clocks



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks Cori, short, but to the point!


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 22, 2017)

Cory Pelizzari said:


>



5 minutes ago I did not need a clock library... Now I need it, Thanks Cory ! 
Edit:
For 38$ it's definitely on my shopping list!


----------

